# Karl Malone Just got called out..hahahah



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

that was halarious..one of the bulls players went to save a ball out of bounce and karl malone was chasing him and then the bulls player flew up high and hit it out off karls head.hahahaha

:yes:


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

BTW, Kobe Bryant is clutch..he just made the last 3 baskets for the Lakers... in a close game.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

NO wonder why you guys so Kobe is clutch..

If the Magic were in a tight situation like the Lakers were in a few minutes ago... Mcgrady would be double teamed..and STILL score..

Now I see how much easier it is..heh

but i'm not takign anything away from kobe..he is still able to hit the wide open jumpers..


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

How did Karl Malone get called out, and why is it even remotely "funny"?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>courtside</b>!
> 
> If the Magic were in a tight situation like the Lakers were in a few minutes ago... Mcgrady would be double teamed..and STILL score..


if mcgrady hit more shots late in games the magic would have more than 18 wins


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> How did Karl Malone get called out, and why is it even remotely "funny"?


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> How did Karl Malone get called out, and why is it even remotely "funny"?



He didn't really get called out...the guy didnt hit him on the head intentionally..but if he did ...got the ball out of inbounds and shot over karll..then it woudl've been him geting called out..

and its funny because karl was complaining that he got hit on the head.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>courtside</b>!
> He didn't really get called out...the guy didnt hit him on the head intentionally..but if he did ...got the ball out of inbounds and shot over karll..then it woudl've been him geting called out..


 Then why do you say he did get 'called out'?


> Originally posted by <b>courtside</b>!
> and its funny because karl was complaining that he got hit on the head.


I'm not saying whether he was complaining if he got hit on the head or not, but how do you know that he was? Maybe he was complaining because he thought it was a bad call ? (even though the refs got the call right )


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>courtside</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't really get called out...the guy didnt hit him on the head intentionally..but if he did ...got the ball out of inbounds and shot over karll..then it woudl've been him geting called out..


Sorry, but I have to laugh at this.:laugh:


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>courtside</b>!
> NO wonder why you guys so Kobe is clutch..
> 
> If the Magic were in a tight situation like the Lakers were in a few minutes ago... Mcgrady would be double teamed..and STILL score..
> ...



Not you get under your skin but T-mac was never a good spot up shooter, he is a good with the ball shooter. So in the situations if he has the ball in his hands as you mentioned team will triple team him right, he struggles for sure. But then if he was in Kobe situations, someone created the play and all he has to do is make open jumpers, I bet T-mac will miss the shots. T-mac isnt a good spot up shooter.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>courtside</b>!
> NO wonder why you guys so Kobe is clutch..
> 
> If the Magic were in a tight situation like the Lakers were in a few minutes ago... Mcgrady would be double teamed..and STILL score..
> ...


Kobe has already proven that he makes clutch shots whether he's wide open or has a defender(s) all over him


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>scj</b>!
> 
> Kobe has already proven that he makes clutch shots whether he's wide open or has a defender(s) all over him


I have yet to see Kobe make a shot with more than 1 defender on him in a clutch situation.

Sure he made that 3 in Denver against Barry guy..but that was after he broke his ankles and w/ only 1 guy gaurding him.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Not you get under your skin but T-mac was never a good spot up shooter, he is a good with the ball shooter. So in the situations if he has the ball in his hands as you mentioned team will triple team him right, he struggles for sure. But then if he was in Kobe situations, someone created the play and all he has to do is make open jumpers, I bet T-mac will miss the shots. T-mac isnt a good spot up shooter.


If McGrady drains 3's back to back to back more than 20 times during NBA shootaround before and during halftime..


and then he drains jumpers back to back to back w/o missing more than 3 times throughout the entire shootaround...

WHY IN THE WORLD would he miss a wide open jump shot during a game?????

Your logic makes no sense..

Your arguing that McGrady needs to be double teamed to actually make a shot???


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>courtside</b>!
> 
> 
> I have yet to see Kobe make a shot with more than 1 defender on him in a clutch situation.
> ...


Kobe last year against the Rockets when Shaq was out. Went to Double OT and scored 52 points, 8 rebounds, 7 assists. He was making clutch plays/shots down the stretch even when all the Rocket's defense was focused on him.
Another game right after the Rockets game (it was a back to back) the Lakers play at the Jazz (Shaq was still out) where Kobe scores 40+ and makes some clutch shots with defenders all over him. He even had the Jazz crowd chanting his name.
These games were also essential to the Lakers getting back into the playoff race


----------



## jawn100 (Jun 1, 2003)

Yeah the ball did get hit off malone's head. Yeah so what. It could be worse...he could be Ko....


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Fact: Both Kobe and T-Mac are (very) clutch players.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>courtside</b>!
> 
> 
> I have yet to see Kobe make a shot with more than 1 defender on him in a clutch situation.
> ...


Playoffs vs. Spurs, kobe gets the put back over 2 or 3 spurs in the paint for the winning bucket


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KennethTo</b>!
> 
> 
> Playoffs vs. Spurs, kobe gets the put back over 2 or 3 spurs in the paint for the winning bucket


He also grabbed the rebound in traffic before putting it in.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> 
> 
> if mcgrady hit more shots late in games the magic would have more than 18 wins


I like this point the most.


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>courtside</b>!
> 
> 
> If McGrady drains 3's back to back to back more than 20 times during NBA shootaround before and during halftime..



i could go find many many many normal average people who could sit around and drain 3s all say in a shoot around

what the hell are you talking about??

u've never seen kobe make a shot in the clutch with more than 1 guy? 

that doesnt mean it didnt happen.

i didnt see tmac drop 62, but it doesnt mean he didnt do it

and oh yea... 
strat worryin about tmacs clutchness when his team can win games-- 18 wins (u gotta win a lil in the playoffs before u can have this argument dawg)

the guys yet to win a playoff series--even being up 3-1 in the EAST-- so dont talk about clutch


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Shaq+Kobe>Tmac


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Here's what Charley Rosen thinks of Kobe's clutchness. Keep in mind that he absolutely hates Bryant. Just look at his archive. He rips him all the time. Also, you'll be surprised to see where he lists TMac. He's got him higher than most people. Of course, the list loses credibility as you move down. 

Link


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Kobe isn't all that clutch, he just takes a lot of shots. Just ask John The Cool Kid.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>courtside</b>!
> NO wonder why you guys so Kobe is clutch..
> 
> If the Magic were in a tight situation like the Lakers were in a few minutes ago... Mcgrady would be double teamed..and STILL score..
> ...


At least you admit that Kobe is clutch. But why do you always have to make excuses for why he does what he does. The bottomline is he comes through. 

You're so bias. Why give the guy credit and then take it back by undermining his efforts. Wide open jumpers? :nonono: Was that shot over Yao Ming wide open? Was the game winner against the Nuggets on John Barry wide open? Be real, Kobe is never wide open, unless he shakes the defender to create an open shot. Stop hating.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> Kobe isn't all that clutch, he just takes a lot of shots. Just ask John The Cool Kid.


Nah man, John usually likes to bring Shaq into the equation, literally.



> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> Shaq+Kobe>Tmac


Shaq is the reason for everything that Kobe has. His 3 rings are all because of Shaq. His GW shots are possible due to Shaq's presence. His stats are gaudier because of Shaq. He makes All Star appearances because of Shaq. He wins defensive awards because of Shaq. He hit 12 3's in a game because of Shaq. Hell, that was 56 point game against Memphis in 3 quarters should be credited to Shaq as well. Never mind the fact that he wasn't playing in the game. Trust me, it's because of Shaq okay? Kobe should run a paternity test on his daughter because I'm sure Shaq had something to do with her birth as well.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> Shaq+Kobe>Tmac


REALLY?!?!
I never thought 2 superstars would be better than one. OMG.  :laugh:


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> 
> Shaq is the reason for everything that Kobe has. His 3 rings are all because of Shaq. His GW shots are possible due to Shaq's presence. His stats are gaudier because of Shaq. He makes All Star appearances because of Shaq. He wins defensive awards because of Shaq. He hit 12 3's in a game because of Shaq. Hell, that was 56 point game against Memphis in 3 quarters should be credited to Shaq as well. Never mind the fact that he wasn't playing in the game. Trust me, it's because of Shaq okay? Kobe should run a paternity test on his daughter because I'm sure Shaq had something to do with her birth as well.


:laugh:


----------

